# N problem, what is best thing to use?



## triprey (Jul 30, 2007)

OK

I have figured out I have a nitrogen problem with my ladies.  I have browning leaves starting at the bottom and working it's way up.  I transplanted them into larger containers about 5 days ago with a mix of perlite, organic potting soil and worm castings.  Figured the worm castings would take care of the problem, but the leaves are still yellowish brown and now dark spots are showing up on the edge of them.  I have looked around and have not found any thing on what is the best thing to add for nitrogen.  Any help will be appreciated.  I did not post pics, because you have all seen this type problem on other pics I have seen.  Thanks.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 30, 2007)

*Nitrogen (N)* 
Nitrate - Ammonium is found in both inorganic and organic forms in the plant, and combines with carbon, hydrogen, oxygen and sometimes sulfur to form amino acids, amino enzymes, nucleic acids, chlorophyll, alkaloids, and purine bases. Nitrogen rates high as molecular weight proteins in plant tissue. 
Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. 
Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor. 

*Nitrogen Deficiencies:* 
Plants will exhibit lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf surfaces may turn purple. 






*Figure 9*

As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal. 





*Figure 10*

*Nitrogen Toxicity:* 
Leaves are often dark green and in the early stages abundant with foliage. If excess is severe, leaves will dry and begin to fall off. Root system will remain under developed or deteriorate after time. Fruit and flower set will be inhibited or deformed. 
With breakdown of vascular tissue restricting water uptake. Stress resistance is drastically diminished.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a pretty helpful site you got that from. I believe its' like weed city plant abuse right? I used to have the link saved on my computer, if i looked around i'm sure i could find it. Anyways it's a really good page to help people with plant problems. 

Oh and for an easy N solution. Just get some NPK. Make sure that in the NPK you get something with high N. If you're in flowering, you'll really wanna get some P too. So i mean match up the ferts with your stage. So example, if you're in flowering and lacking nitrogen, you might wanna look for NPK with like 20-20-10. Or you could stay simple and go with ..10 10 10 or 20 20 20  anyways whatever you decide to do, good luck bro! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## triprey (Jul 30, 2007)

Sticky Bud

Thanks for the info.  I had remembered seeing a site that listed nutrient problems with pictures, but I forget to bookmark it (there goes that short term memory again).:hairpull:   Do you have the link to that page?

Dewayne most helpful, just what I was looking for. Thanks.:aok:


----------



## gardenandcats (Jul 30, 2007)

This site has alot of plant abuse pics
http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/97.htm


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

> leaves are still yellowish brown and now dark spots are showing up on the edge of them


You have any pics? Doesn't sound like nitro to me. More like a ph related or magnesium def. Pics would help a whole lot with this one. Just remember, if it's ph and you add more nutes your soil could get toxic from salt build up. The 1st thing I would do is check the ph of the grow medium and adjust the ph of the feeding water.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah it doesn't sound like Nitrogen at all. More like Phosphorous def. or pH problem with the spotting. 

I think that BBP is on the right track on this one.


----------



## triprey (Aug 1, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You have any pics? ... The 1st thing I would do is check the ph of the grow medium and adjust the ph of the feeding water.


 
bomb,

I am waiting for a new soil testing kit I got off ebay, should be here soon.  I check my water and the PH was high about 8.5.  I mixed tap water that had set out for 24 hours with bottled water we buy from a water distributer and lowered the ph to about 5.9 with white vinegar.  I wanted to see if they got any better before I posted pics, but they look about the same, so I will try and post some tomorrow.


----------



## triprey (Aug 1, 2007)

OK here are some pictures of my ladies. As you can see the lower fan leaves are dying or basically DEAD.:cry: The pictures show the other leaves a little more yellow than the really are. If you read this thread, you know that I transplanted these about 4 to 5 days ago. I used organic top soil (no additives), worm casting, and perlite. I am 32 days after germ in this grow.

What do you thing the problem is and do you think the look okay for this time period. I am planning to veg for about 2 more weeks then go to 12/12. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

It looks like it could be a number of problems. I would go to the site gardenandcats linked and do some reserch and knock off each item once it is  tested. Just my advise.


----------



## triprey (Aug 1, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I would go to the site gardenandcats linked and do some reserch and knock off each item once it is tested.


 
Gardenandcats link?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

This one right here. Check it out, It looks like it will have your answer.

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/97.htm


----------



## triprey (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I am still waiting for my soil testing kit, so I decided to use the old soil and vinegar test to see if my PH was to high.  It was.  I figured this may be a problem as I had been using tap water and found out the PH was 8.6.:hairpull: 

So I flushed all my ladies with water I buy from a local reverse osmosis company.  PH in that water is 5.0.  I hope it helped.  I am going to start using a mix of the tap and bought water from now on.  I am going to leave the babies alone for awhile and just let them get over this shock.  I'm going to close this thread and move back to my grow journal from here on out.  That way you guys do not have to try and help me from two different threads.  Thanks for your help.


----------

